# replacing blue line 70 return pump with dc pump



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

As I am setting up my 225 gal now I am toying with the idea of a quieter more energy efficient dc pump. I am currently using blue line 70hd and while it moves a ton of water on full throttle I don't need pressure for 30+ feet head hight as the pump is designed for since the pump is under the stand inline to my sump. 

I want to find something easy to swap to, cost effective upfront and not overkill. I likely would not be using excess flow to t off to a reactor or skimmer as all my other equipment has its own pumps. Would the waveline dc6000 or dc1000 be a good replacement pump? 

Any input appreciated !

J


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

even better if you can wait for the release....









http://reefbuilders.com/2015/07/23/vectra-m1-l1-dc-pump-ecotech-marine/


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> even better if you can wait for the release....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw these and they sure look sexy! Reminded me of the reef octos. And about 250$ more than I'm willing to spend!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

No kidding. lol. 
Sorry I can't help, I don't have any experience with DC return pumps.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> No kidding. lol.
> Sorry I can't help, I don't have any experience with DC return pumps.


That's ok! Glad to know I'm not the only one awake and thinking fish tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you could use Eheim 1262 and it will be perfectly OK, but it depends what turnaround you want to get

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

sig said:


> you could use Eheim 1262 and it will be perfectly OK, but it depends what turnaround you want to get


Hey greg, I looked at that pump also as it can be used externally and is known to be very well built and relatively quiet. I'll need something that outputs at least 1750 gph to match my current pump though.


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

From what I have been reading so far, Waveline seems like the best route to go.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jmbret said:


> Hey greg, I looked at that pump also as it can be used externally and is known to be very well built and relatively quiet. I'll need something that outputs at least 1750 gph to match my current pump though.


don't forget that you can always close little return drain valve

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

sig said:


> don't forget that you can always close little return drain valve


This is true.

Currently the blue line 70hd is doing approx 1600GPH at 2meters HH.
This puts my DT turnover rate at approx 7 times per hr.

The waveline dc6000 does 1000GPH at 2meters HH.
This would put my DT turnover rate at approx 4.4 times per hr.

my question is: is the tradeoff worth it?

Blue Line- MORE FLOW, MORE NOISE, MORE ELECTRICITY (290W!)
Waveline dc6000 - LESS FLOW, LESS NOISE, LESS ELECTRICITY (55W!)

I happened to find someone selling a BNIB Waveline dc6000 for a really good price and also happened to have an offer made on my BlueLine 70hd...

your thoughts?

oh, and what is a fair price for a used but great condition blue line 70?


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Nowadays, it all depends how much turnover you want from your return pump. 

10x use to be the norm, but with all the flow you have in the tank from powerheads, you can drop down anywhere from 3-8, which in turn allows you to catch more crap in the sump.

If you want to keep the same turnover as the HD 70, you may need to go to the DC-12000. Still half the watts, with the same flow.

Everyone has their own ideas on turnover, but you need to go with what works for your tank.

My $0.02


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, if you are considering non DC pumps I can add my 2 cents. I am using the Eheim 1262 right now, it is a fantastic pump, been in service over 2.5 years, never had an issue and it is very quiet. It does not have the flow you are looking for though. I am going to replace mine soon as I need more GPH. (reactors and an algae turf scrubber off a manifold)

I have been researching and have come to the conclusion that the best bang for the buck is the Fluval SP4 at 1822 GPH. It's $199 shipped from Pets and Ponds. (Canada) 
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378118491/p17688895.html

The The Fluval SP4 has the same has the same Askol motor block used in the Laguna 1350, Red Dragon and Vertex Alpha skimmer line but with ceramic bearings!!!!










When my 1262 goes into the salt mixing station I will be getting a SP4! I don't really see the reason for a DC pump on the return (other than energy savings) I don't change the speed and if I wanted to I have a valve in place.

GTAA member Wtac is the one who turned me onto the SP4


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> OK, if you are considering non DC pumps I can add my 2 cents. I am using the Eheim 1262 right now, it is a fantastic pump, been in service over 2.5 years, never had an issue and it is very quiet. It does not have the flow you are looking for though. I am going to replace mine soon as I need more GPH. (reactors and an algae turf scrubber off a manifold)
> 
> I have been researching and have come to the conclusion that the best bang for the buck is the Fluval SP4 at 1822 GPH. It's $199 shipped from Pets and Ponds. (Canada)
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378118491/p17688895.html
> ...


hmmmmm. +1 this is a nice option. Good price point and a 3year warranty at the price to boot! Will add to the research list!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Loads of reviews on Reef Central.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was thinking to get Eheim 5000 for my current tank, but found cheap 1262. Defenetly will get 5000 as the next pump

http://www.marinedepot.com/Eheim_Co...ct_Pumps-Eheim-EH11036-FIPHCP-EH11052-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

For a non-dc pump, I would recommend one of the Tunze Silence pumps. Been using one on my 75G tank for 5-6 years now, with no issues what-so-ever.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
+1. Great pumps.
-


----------

